# Video: Vertical Speed Line



## Ekka (May 29, 2006)

Ever been in a situation where you need to block down the trunk but the terrain wont let you due to slope/house/etc.

Well this technique can be used, a speed line straight down so the block doesn't run away.

Although in this video it could do with some refining you'll get the point and know what it's all about.

It's a big vid, around 12mins and 63mb in wmv, that's because it shows some typical topped trees in this cowboy county and decay in the stump. Enjoy :biggrinbounce2:

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/vsl.wmv


----------



## 04ultra (May 29, 2006)

Keep up the excellent videos...


----------



## rbtree (May 29, 2006)

Very nice Eric. I've known about the vertical speedline for quite some time, but as yet, haven't used it. Plenty of times, I've had chunks bounce, and have had damage occur a few times. It'll certainly be added to the arsenal.

Sooooooooo, did you have a breakin, and some duffer run off with the foams..? :biggrinbounce2:

A question for ya, I know palms' growth is added at the top, but does the trunk expand in girth as it ages? Or, even when young, does it start out pretty much the same width?


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 29, 2006)

Nice vid, i liked the music in the other vid better, LOL. Very nice work.


----------



## Ekka (May 30, 2006)

rbtree said:


> A question for ya, I know palms' growth is added at the top, but does the trunk expand in girth as it ages? Or, even when young, does it start out pretty much the same width?



They stay pretty much the same. BUT, there's always a darned but hey...

... but sometimes the larger dia trunks of Cuban's, Majestic's etc take a while to get to their full size, so you might see a 14" dia trunk coming out of the ground with the green stem an leaves ontop and think ... oh yeah, that'll fit nicely here between the fence and the pool.

Then 3 years later the trunk at ground will be 3' dia and stay that way for life.

So the true answer is the trunk doesn't expand in dia with age. Just remember that the trunk may taper when it meets the head on some palms.

Cheers


----------



## DDM (May 30, 2006)

Cool Video!!! Keep them coming!


----------



## stihlatit (May 30, 2006)

Great video Ekka..............we want more.


----------



## Bearclaw (Jul 26, 2006)

*My favorite video*

This is my favorite video so far. Shows you that thinking ahead and proper planning can save you from quite an embarasment, and a good chunk of pocket change.


----------

